# no longer blocked by the block!



## adarkhorse (Aug 7, 2013)

Some weeks ago, I openly questioned in this forum whether I was too old, too injured and too heavy to ride. I shared that I needed a 3-step mounting block to mount during my first 2 lessons, and that I felt that perhaps my teacher didn't know how to tell me that it's just too late for me to overcome my obstacles and learn to ride at 46, overweight, and with old injuries that will only heal to a certain extent. Although she didn't refuse me further lessons, she did say we should go slowly, and that she felt that new riders need to learn to mount from the ground as a basic and important skill. What I heard, through the filter of my own doubts, fears and insecurities, was "you can't do this".

Fortunately, I couldn't accept my own bleak interpretation. Instead, I asked for yours, and I received many valuable messages - all of which I needed to hear. Yes, lose the weight. Try these exercises. Consider driving. Use the blocks - many do, and it's easier on the horse, no matter your weight. But most importantly - you need this, you love horses as we do and it's your dream, so you can't give up. 

I decided to willfully suspend my disbelief and give myself faithfully to the effort. I went on holiday a couple of weeks ago in another Province, turning 47 while I was away. To celebrate, I went to a horse farm, asked if I could sign up for their trail ride, and said nothing at all about my doubts or limitations, letting my appearance and limp speak for themselves. Yep, there was only one person heavier than me on the ride, and he was a tall male. Yep, several skinny girls. Yep, most people knew what they were doing, and I don't. Helmet on and walking to the horses lined up at the fence, my heart was pounding so hard I was sure everyone could hear it. They matched the riders to the horses, gave a way-too-brief intro, and proceeded to saddle us up.

I'd spotted a 3-step block at the top of the line, but thanks to you all, I was also prepared to use the fence, dignity be damned! I was prepared to do anything short of making the horse uncomfortable, including look stupid. No worries - I simply looked the staff in the eye when she came to me and said I needed to use her block. Without batting an eyelash, she grabbed it, I climbed up, easily settled - without thunking, again thanks to you! - and, just that like that, was no longer blocked about the block!

I realized in that moment that I am my own biggest obstacle. I sat up straight, talked to my beautiful horse, took a deep breath, and followed the line. 

It wasn't perfect, and it was a lot more challenging than my previous circles around the area in lessons and my very tame first ride in Kentucky a year or so ago. There were hills, there were bugs, it was very hot and humid, there were parts of the trail we had to avoid because of poor footing, and at one point a horse two ahead of mine was spooked, causing the horse behind him, as well as my mare, to skitter to the side of the trail into the bush a few feet. I had always wondered if I could handle any surprises, as I'm pretty sure I don't bounce anymore, but I held it together, looked in the direction I wanted my horse to go, and calmly asked her to walk on -- and she did!

So, it wasn't perfect - it was imperfectly perfect. It was best feeling in the world. Although you are looking at all this beautiful natural landscape on the trail, it's like a secret, sacred communion with your horse - like a song only you and she can hear. A part of me that's locked up all the rest of the time is accessible when I am with a horse - the part that believes in wonder, connectedness of all things, and even in God. In that moment, I'm more than I ever hoped to be.

So, I'm going to do the work. All of it. I've lost 10 lbs now - a drop in the bucket when you start at 250, and it took 6 weeks, but I'm moving in the right direction. I'm doing the exercises, practicing mounting on stairs and chairs, and I'm going back to my teacher's barn in a couple of weeks to help out with a show. I'm thrilled to just be there, but once it's done, I'll be letting her know that I need instruction - now, and just as I am, which includes using a block until I can mount reliably from the ground. If that doesn't work for her, I must find another teacher. 

I do believe that when the student is ready, the teacher will come, and in my case, I suspect my truest teacher has four legs.

Thank you so much for helping me focus on the can, not the can't. I'm still intimidated and have many questions big and small (like, what the heck would I have done if she bucked, rather than merely skittered away from the trail to avoid the action ahead of us? And why does she follow the horse ahead so closely? And how can I help her when I see bugs biting her front legs while we are on the trail?)

It makes me so happy to think I can be a learner at this phase of my life, and thank you all for being here to learn from.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have tears in my eyes to read this exquisitely written post. Thank you SO, SO much for reminding me to appreciate all that I have and can do, fat and fiftyfive.
your are an angel!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely inspiring post
I promise to try to stop complaining so much!!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Congratulations!! Posts like yours really make this place worth coming to. Keep it up. Just be careful to get on the 'right' horses. Cherie


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I've learned in life that "can do" is about 80% of what your mind believes you can do and only about 20% of what the body says it can do.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Daddy always said, "Cain't never could." and he was right. At 56 (ouch!), overweight and lots of aches, pains and dings from riding all the WRONG horses, I can't mount from the ground and I'll never mount from the ground again. It's ok. I know how, but I'm not physically capable anymore. Once I'm in that saddle though, I'm good. 

I still take lessons, I still show, I still trail ride and now I send my young horses out to be started instead of trying it myself. 

I can.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

This makes me SO SO SO happy!!! You're a rock star


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautifully written post. Very inspiring


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

At 44, I'm a new lesson rider and am also battling fear and the challenges of a mature (ok, older) body. This was a beautiful and inspiring post.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So nice to hear!! Congrats on overcoming the block!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i love reading posts like these  and hearing about people getting over what is blocking them from doing what they want and feel they should do.

as for the horse following so close to the one in front - these are trail horses, they are trained to go 'nose to tail' in a string down the path.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:clap::clap::thumbsup: Great post, keep that positive attitude and outlook and the world is your oyster.

Big congrats on the weight loss, it's never easy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OP, you are an inspiration to many! Enjoy your time spent in the saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome post. Thanks for sharing. Reminds me that we all at times create our own blocks.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

You're an inspiration. Thank you for sharing..and keep it up


----------



## mcguin (Sep 13, 2013)

As my introduction post said I am 67 and overweight (but losing). I am finding riding for the first time in 25 years incredibly difficult. No question I have to use a block, my horse is 16.2 and at the moment I have great problems getting off - really need a "sky hook" to get on and off!!! Things are improving my mind remembers what I should be doing but I have to recreate the neural pathways and it is taking time. Muscle tone - what muscle tone, I hadn't got any when I started but slowly with stretching exercises as well I think its improving. If I don't try I might just as well give up sit down and wait to die. So whether I am foolish, time will tell - but when I am just riding George round the lanes at a walk, watching birds and other wildlife it does my soul good. So all you older riders take heart it is never to late.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

What seems like 100 years ago ( I was still a youngster) I was at a training barn with this old Russian lady as the instructor. She gave riding lessons to whoever walked into the barn. Her background was dressage but she dabbled in most disciplines. While I was there, this late 50's early 60's year old man came in to "learn to ride and fulfill his lifelong dream" There were so many whispers from the young whipper snappers. I remember looking at him and thinking him inspiring that he didn't give up his dream. There was a lovely Saddlebred in the barn that was for advanced riders only. She was a strong horse and had a LOT of get up and go. Let's just say, she was a challenge for anyone but very fancy. A few weeks later, I moved my horses from that barn to another show barn and sort of lost track of things going on at that old barn. That summer there was a show I went to and was so happily surprised to see that older gentleman at the show. What was even more exciting to me was to see that he was riding that Saddlebred that was so full of herself. He didn't win the class but he RODE that horse and he did great. He didn't give up, he fulfilled his lifelong dream. How many people continue to dream without making the dreams come true? 

I would be willing to bet that man had many days that he thought... I can't do it. I am so happy that on each of those days, the voice that said "I CAN" was louder. 

God has blessed you to give you the courage to fulfill YOUR dream and to enjoy the ride. I am so happy that you had an inspirational turning point in your ride. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A Canadian singer, Rita McNeill, wrote an inspiring song when wheelchair athlete Rick Hanson was travelling the globe in a wheelchair. The gist of it is to not be prisoners of our mind but to fly.


----------



## geeber (Sep 21, 2013)

At my barn my trainer encourages me to use a mounting block every time. I'm 200+, 45 yrs old, and just learning to ride. Someone told me I had to learn how to mount from the ground. So I did.
Then my trainer told me how much better mounting from a block was for the horse. I'd much rather take better care of my horse then properly mount from the ground. End of story. Way to go OP!!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Just thought I'd add my story to the mix.

I'm only 17, and 140 and find it extremely difficult to mount from the ground. I was told that I needed to learn how to, but nothing makes me feel worse than that moment when I'm not sure if I'll make it or not. I think it is something everyone has trouble with but doesn't want to admit. I'm always going to use a mounting block. better for your horse, your saddle and your self esteem.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Kotori said:


> Just thought I'd add my story to the mix.
> 
> I'm only 17, and 140 and find it extremely difficult to mount from the ground. I was told that I needed to learn how to, but nothing makes me feel worse than that moment when I'm not sure if I'll make it or not. I think it is something everyone has trouble with but doesn't want to admit. I'm always going to use a mounting block. better for your horse, your saddle and your self esteem.



I don't think everyone has a hard time mounting from the ground. When I was younger, I had no problem getting on any horse from the ground. Not even my 17.2 hand Trakehner but I had a friend that was my age, that was less physically fit and was heavier that had a hard time getting on a 15 hand Quarterhorse. I think that there are a lot of factors. Weight, flexibility, upper and lower body strength etc... People who have bad knees have a hard time. People who just have not done it much, it can be improved on with practice usually. 

I have seen all kinds of funny "mounting misses" over the years. It isn't always older people or heavier people. I have seen some very funny misses with younger, thinner people who just didn't have the strength or coordination at first. Like everything worth doing in life, it takes time and practice to master the skill. Don't every give up.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a wonderful attitude you have! Keep dropping the pounds. You will feel so much better. I do!
I'm 130 lbs., just under 5'3", and a senior. I have ridden all my life. My horse is 14.3 hands. I always look for an "aid" to get on...block, step-stool, rock, stump, high side of a ditch, or (my favorite) a picnic table. Makes life so much easier for myself and my horse.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Hell, I'm only 28 and my horse is only 15 something, but I still think picnic tables are the best things ever. Judging from my horse's willingness to stand quietly by a block (versus getting fidgity/doing the 'cowpony swing' when I mount from the ground) he does too.

Good on you OP- riding is about you and the horse first. Everything else is secondary!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is so awesome! Good for you!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

You have really inspired me. I am 61, disabled, and overweight, and I want so much to ride again. We are working with a farrier/vet/trainer who promises to get me riding again, and is going to help us build me a mounting block


----------



## annaz (May 22, 2013)

This is soooo inspirational for a 52 yr old w/a bad back and clueless as far as horses go. It's nice to know I'm not the only one! 

I would however love to know what excercises were recommended! Please!

Thanks for sharing this. You've done wonders to others and myself who wonder if we can.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a skill that should be learned. Dismounting on the trail is seldom planned but it does happen and getting back on can mean walking a long way looking for a stump or ditch to stand the horse in.


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

Good for you!
I also had doubts when I decided to return to riding at 52, 270 pounds, dust allergy and arthritis in my spine. I rode in high school, but that was a long time ago. But my kids were grown and I needed a hobby. Decided I wanted to ride and thought I should lose some weight first. Nope, just bought a bigger horse. Got a nice 16 hand 1250 pound dead broke appy mare. When I moved her into the ranch they actually had to add a third step to the mounting block. They give lessons and trail rides and EVERYONE uses the block to get on. Some of the riders can mount by running up behind, hands on the butt and into the saddle. I just shake my head. It would be nice to mount from the ground, as we trail ride only and one day took a short cut and got caught in barb wire. I had to dismount, took about five minutes, then untangled her and had to walk twenty minutes to a cement calvert that was tall enough so I could get back on. Doubt I will ever be able to mount from the ground, she is not happy when the saddle ends up down her side.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Very lovely post, Dark. Don't sweat mounting from the ground too much... As you build your strength and fitness, it will come. That will be the best day EVER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimeOut (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations! You're following your dreams and that is what life is about....setting goals and following our dreams. 
When we are young no one tells us how hard getting older will be. Just, keep in mind, as a child you learned to walk by crawling and then cruising. One day you let go and stood for just a second before grabbing hold again. When you took those first tentative steps and fell, you get up and tried again. That's what learning to ride is. 
The harm is not in the error but in not trying. So GO FOR IT! 
Keep in mind a buck is often easier to sit than a spook sideways. Congratulations, you know your body will follow the shy  
Ride the stout horse with lots of bone -your weight will be nothing to them.
Ride the steady eddy and leave the youngsters to the youngsters.
ALWAYS use a mounting block! FYI as a child in Bonn, Germany they never let us mount our horses. You were either given a leg up or you used a mounting block... if not, you didn't ride. Now, all my horses are taught to saddle up to the fence, gate, mounting block, trailer bumper or anything I have climbed up on so I can mount. I only mount from the ground if nothing else is available - not from need but to preserve their back. This "saddling up" has proven to be a great test for my horses readiness to behave under saddle. If they are not ready to ride (too full of themselves) they won't move over for me to get on. At that point I do a bit more ground work and try again.


You are a true inspiration so please continue to follow your dreams. If this instructor isn't the right one with a helpful attitude, find another. You can do this!


----------



## Susanfxtrt (Aug 13, 2012)

*I was You*

Amazon.com: susan foxtrotter

I started out at 48. I'm 67 now and I wrote a book about being a Seasoned Curvy Cowgirl starting with KERSPLAT and ending up a World Grand Champion and "wowing" just about anyone who ever saw me perform my bridleless freestyle act with my horse.

Please read the book and know that there are awesome days ahead! Read the reviews!
So much life you have yet to experience with horses!

Susan


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

This gives me inspritation to ride again 

thank you for sharing this


----------



## Susanfxtrt (Aug 13, 2012)

*Live your Dream, Country Woman*

Keep living your dream! find the right help if you need it. You are very welcome!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so happy for you. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

This is motivating me


----------



## Kavala (Aug 27, 2013)

This is so inspiring. Your story is amazing, and i'm so HAPPY that your going to pursue this dream. Horses are worth it, and anyone could tell you have the passion for them by reading this post. I hope to hear updates on this and I wish you the best of luck. Go get em!!


----------



## bluwtrsal (Sep 11, 2008)

*Older Riders - DO It!*

I had a wonderful woman come into my barn and introduce herself with:

My parents would never let me ride - too expensive and frivilous. 
My first husband told me I was a wife now, with responsibilities, and riding was not one of them. Then he died. 
My second husband told me I was too old to start riding - I should have started riding as a child. Then *he* died. 
So now I'm 72 and I want to ride!

So I said "OK!" As an ex-marine, she had her fair share of old injuries, and at 72, she realized she was a little overweight and not as agile as she'd once been. But, this was a lifelong dream for her and, by all things good, she'd never given up on it.

Within a year, she joined our show team, competed in a Novice Jack Benny series (the oldest competitor, and took reserve year end high point!), trail rode with everyone, and started jumping! Ultimately, she purchased one of my school horses. The horse was 25 years old, and while she was sound and healthy, I had been contemplating pulling her out of the school. Georgina bought her instead, telling me she reckoned they both had about the same number of years left in them!

So I say: You go, Girl, *GO*!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What an awesome story, Blu!!! <3!


----------



## polowrapfiend (Nov 7, 2013)

ive been riding since i was 10 & i still use a mounting block. im only 5'0 and w. 15-16h horses its kind of a must my legs just arent long enough lol


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVE that story, Blu!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

